# Mediterrenean/Indian Flavors Wedding on a shoestring



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys - been asked to cater a wedding on 5th April next year for around 80 - 120 guests. They like Med/Indian food and would like a hot fork buffet. The kitchens are very basic but my own kitchen is only around the corner from the venue - so shouldn't be too difficult. Their budget - they want to spend £25 - £35 per head but do want a couple of meat dishes but no fish - they want me to put together a few ideas on a sliding scale from £25 - to £35. 

I am thinking a few flavored cous cous dishes, maybe some sort of pulled meat? or kebabs? grilled veges Med style, usual Indian things like samosas, chicken tikka etc - any ideas would be gratefully appreciated - Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

got jobs the next few days.....this is a fun one, rarely do I get requests for Indian....like NEVER, but occasionally will throw in something to an open mix.

since it's a wedding, do they want desserts too?

What's seasonal in April, London?
25-35, that's 50-70 dollars American, but then our dollar is LOW right now.

The longer I cater the more I try to avoid alot of hot food.....just a PIA to make sure it stays at the right temp. 
That being said up front.......
rice is a given for Indian, you've already got pakora and samosas.....do you serve the samosas hot? At least one chicken dish, a red meat......
how about a cold fish something.....
What Med. flavors go with Indian? 
Oranges should still be nice, how about an orange, red onion salad?
Mediterranean like French, Spainish, Italian, Greek.....or Turkish, Egyptian, Lebanese?

How about a Spanakopita.....good at room temp, has spinach, feta and dillweed....close to Indian flavors?

Olives......are pretty Med universal

Shrimp with an interesting twist..... or even better mixed seafood salad/ap.....
lemon, bay, shrimp, mussels, calamari aka squid,baby octopus, olive oil, peppercorns.....

veg.dolmas (we've got good suppliers here), cuke sauce

Gotta go shower and get into the kitchen.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Mediterranean-taboulleh, hummus, marinated chicken in olive oil, lemon and fresh oregano, feta cheese

Israeli salad of watermelon, black olives, lime juice, red onion

Israeli spiced chicken- a rub of can't find the recipe- will look


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, from what I've seen in UK markets the prices are very close to Canadian/American prices, but with the pound symbol instead of dollar signs, so it's not as much money as one may think.

For some Indian suggestions, agreed with above, rice is a must and I think huge chafing dishes of spiced saffron basmati will be both a tasty and colourful dish. Cook your basmati with bay leaves, whole cardamom, whole caraway, whole coriander and whole cinnamon and toss it with a saffron-infused hot water (the water should be a brilliant yellow) for extra colour and fragrance and a bit of clarified butter/ghee for richness and flavour.

Butter chicken (with dark meat) holds very well on buffet lines and practically everyone loves it.

Samosas (meat or potato) are of course great and if you want a drier meat dish sheekh kabab (either minced lamb or beef freeform sausage which you can grill instead of using a tandoor) is a pretty inexpensive dish full of flavours. An alternative to the samosa shape, which I learned from the Indian place I worked at is a "beggar's purse" style samosa where you pinch the top off and fry it that way (tie it with a chive for more presentation).


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mediterranean:
Chicken - rub in evoo, stuff fresh rosemary under skin, sprinkle garlic cloves, feta, and artichoke hearts & bake (can leave off the artichoke if preferred)
Cous Cous with dried fruits and nuts 
A variety of pastries: Baklava, halva, Bhougasha, almond cookes

Indian:
A variety of Nans with spreads as apps (chutney, hot relish, mint raita)
Raita Salad
Tandoori Roasted Vegetables
Savory Rice 
Chicken tikki Masala
Kabobs


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

saffron rice, veg samosas, butter chicken...yummmmm, kefta kabobs, 
how about a non-traditional veg platter with assorted dips?
fruit.....pineapple with pomagranite seeds and mint leaves
carrot/cream/pistachio cooked down for dessert

Is there anything better than fresh hot naan? well, if someone else is making it.

Chai flavor custard or pastry cream in tarts
Rice pudding with Almonds/cardomon bruleed....maybe with a banana slice on top then bruleed....pyro.....it's absolutely one of the biggest perks of the job.

Are you doing any passed hodos? There could be some interesting twists with that.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys- I am thinking - Pilau rice, a very fragarant Turkish pilaff - vegetables with a Med/Indian twist - i.e. Med veges like eggplant, peppers etc - but then with a few chillies, lemon juice and cilantro, samosas obviously! - may be a lemon/oliveoil/rosemary/garlic crusted roasted lamb joint - with meat to be eaten on its own or stuffed into pittas, chicken tikka pieces - can be eaten with an Indian salad or stuffed into mini naans. Onion bhajis with mint sauce, two to three different salads i.e. herb flavored bulghur, mrinated Indian salad of tomatoes, onions, green beans etc and some spicy Indian/Med style stuffed baby peppers - what do you think?:chef:

I think I could probably do this for around £28 a head - not much - but then there is very little meat there and vegetables are relatively cheap (wholesale)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no aps/desserts?

menu reads good....so how are your lamb prices?


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Lamb is good wholesale - they are having canapes with the earlier Champagne reception for which I have quoted separately and it will be the usual finger food - I haven't given it much thought yet! They do not want desserts as they do not want their wedding cake to pale in comparison - they are having it flown in from Prague!! (don't ask!!) :suprise:

I also thought maybe a nice chicken Korma and mini poppadums - and yes I like your idea of a few raitas too but am still open to any suggestions. I am meeting with the clients on Monday so we have plenty of time to have some more fun!!

I also like the idea of a non traditional vege platter - what did you have in mind? Like the idea of the pineapple and pomegrenate too (I can never spell the damned thing!!)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

roasted room temp....sweet potatoes, new potatoes including some blue ones, depends on if they are scooping or using as crudite....
okra, tomatoes, red onions, hmmmmm......

fried chickpeas keep coming up everytime I think of this thread....one of the best dishes ever had fried chickpeas as a garnish and they were phenominal.


----------

